# New mother in saadiat island



## lauramoussa (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We just moved to saadiat island couple of months back.... Now with the summer coming, we were wondering what can be done in saadiat and in Abu Dhabi with a 11 months old baby... How can we meet young families and make play dates for our daughter?


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my security clearance but was looking at Saadiyat Beach Residences. I hope you get some responses as not much information on the area.


----------



## lauramoussa (Dec 18, 2010)

*Saadiat is amazing*



Zee2012 said:


> I'm still waiting for my security clearance but was looking at Saadiyat Beach Residences. I hope you get some responses as not much information on the area.




Hi zee, saadiat as a place is great, lacking still in facilities, yet u r 8 min away from city, I def recommend it

Check out saadiat beach residence


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Laruamoussa,

Are you in the beach residences? What's it like for toddlers and infants? Is there much of a community?


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello

I moved in Saadiyat Beach Residence last week. I don't have kuds but I'm alone whilst hubby is in the UK. I work until 3:30 ish weekday but hapoy to meet after work or weekends. Are yiu in tge residence?

GG


----------



## lauramoussa (Dec 18, 2010)

@zee: to be honest I haven't seen much kids around, only few of them... My baby is almost 11 months old, but it's great o go for a walk, swimming,meta with her... I think once you move in we can start building a community,,, so will be waiting for you 

@Gumba: sure, lets meet any day during the week around 7:00 in the community center?


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey

That sounds good. I'm meant to be out one night this week with wirk, let me check whrn that is and I'll get back to you. I am drfinitely in on Thursday as I'm waiting for my pets to arrive from the UK.

GG


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey

I'm free tomorrow afyer work and thursday.

Let me know what is best for you.

GG


----------



## lauramoussa (Dec 18, 2010)

GumbaGumba said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm free tomorrow afyer work and thursday.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just saw ur post... What about Sunday?


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

lauramoussa said:


> Sorry, I just saw ur post... What about Sunday?


No worries. I can't make tonight, the upsetting news of the weekend and last has taken it out of me so staying in with my pets. I could do Tuesday though.

GG


----------



## lauramoussa (Dec 18, 2010)

Tuesday we have an appointment for Tia ( our daughter) , what about Monday anything after 6:00? Or Wednesday anytime... 

I m not sure what the upsetting news are, yet I hope all I'd fine at your end!


----------

